# Whoo Bites



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Lots of threads recently mentioning people getting bit by wahoo. They sure have sharp teeth so I get it, but I was watching this video thinking, thesegues were asking to loose some material part of their anatomy.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I was wondering how many times was going to willingly place that scissor mouth right on his crotch. I know Blair us an experienced angler but there was some serious lack of common sense going on there


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Turn your clicker off!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Turn your clicker off!!!!


TV for ya, has to be as dramatic as it can be.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Fish*

Blair is a tool bag


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Blair is and always has been lacking in reality!*

I have probably watched every TV show this guy has ever made and he is not "Top Shelf" as a host!! Don't know why they keep him!!
Just my opinion!


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeez; hope no one sees and repeats that type behavior. They're about 1.2 seconds away from having to make a fast trip in for a hospital visit.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

My formula is gaff, billy stick and straight into the cooler unless a pic is taken. A couple smart raps to the head will make any Wahoo docile and easy to handle.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Kim said:


> My formula is gaff, billy stick and straight into the cooler unless a pic is taken. A couple smart raps to the head will make any Wahoo docile and easy to handle.


The picture isn't as pretty though


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Kim said:


> My formula is gaff, billy stick and straight into the cooler unless a pic is taken. A couple smart raps to the head will make any Wahoo docile and easy to handle.


Yep I beat the piss out of any fish that may cause damage (to boat or person) as soon as it hits the deck.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

sniperpeeps said:


> Yep I beat the piss out of any fish that may cause damage (to boat or person) as soon as it hits the deck.


I can definitely say the same. Sometimes those wahoo get REALLY excited even after a decent fight, so a good beating to the head works nicely.
On a side note regarding the video, I like how he has to ask what kind of fish he just hooked once it comes near the surface... and then they called it wrong haha! I have done it too, but im not a professional, and i dont fish for a living lol. But a wahoo figh is pretty specific.... especially when they shake that head!


----------

